# Pregnant Cat Question



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

We have a pregnant cat and have no idea how far along she is, because she is a stray that adopted us. She is sitting by the water dish and making funny purr/meow noises like murr-EH. Does anyone have any experience with pregnant cats doing that?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Give her kitten dry kibble if you can. Is she showing ?
How old is she ? Make sure she has plenty of fresh water.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Three weeks into being preg her nipples turn pink and start to swell slightly.
About seven weeks you can feel movement.
Gestation is about 60-65 days give or take a day.

Use shredded paper for a nesting box. My cats claws would get all tangled up in it and she would end up covering the kittens .
And if your not there during the birth , the kittens can suffocate .

Don't cut their biblical cords until you have tied them.
Oh , if she is walking around and crying , she maybe looking for a spot to give birth. Try steering her to the nest box , hopefully she will except it. I she is having no problems it's best to leave her be , just keep an eye on her in case you have to help.

I'm rememebering as I type ,lol. I had a stray who had two litters before I was able to handle her and bring her in for a spay.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Only time I've noticed that sound was when Ive stepped on their tail!!

Bob


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

My inside cat I had tried to get into the bed with me to have her litter. She kept screaming at me to let her up there. LOL! I had to get a clothes hamper put towels in it and put it right beside my bed with my hand in there with her. Be glad she isn't that attached to you yet! Just give her a quiet place to go to and she will hopefully deliver there. Is she outside or inside?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I also would have her deliver inside if you want to keep an eye on things as they grow because she WILL move them and if its outside they will most definitely be taken by predators. 
I sort of talked my momma cat out of moving her kittens because every time she would take a kitten to their new "home" I would take it back to their original birth spot and she just gave up after a while 
But this was inside my house so I was able to do that quite easily .


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah Laura is right. I would bring her inside also. She could move those kittens to a place where you can't check on them. Inside is much better. Then the babies will be getting used to people also and not be wild cats. I had a momma cat that moved her kittens to a canal bank hole. I played heck getting those kittens out of there. Good thing I knew how many she had so that I made sure I had them all. I had to catch her put her inside then call out to the kittens like I was their momma. They came right out of the hole! I guess I can sound like a momma cat when I want too. LOL!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My cat got pregnant a few years ago. She got really fat around her middle and often fell asleep in random places just from being tired with the kittens hehehe
The day she gave birth she jumped on me to wake up and was running around meowing funny with a bloody ish discharge and she was looking for a place to nest. We didn't help her at all and she had two.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

nursehelg said:


> I guess I can sound like a momma cat when I want too. LOL!


That is eons ahead of sounding like a momma DOG!

Bob


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We have one cat that has a litter a year. Before we can get rid of one litter to have her spayed she's pregnant again. 

Usually the week before she has them she starts getting very friendly. Like she is all over everyone, including the dogs and goats. Before she has them her belly will drop alot like a goat will. She either has them in our house or in the shop in a dog crate with a little fence built around it. Either way babies are safe and warm. 

She has always had them with no problems. She did get an infection once... not sure why but I treated her with pen g. 

Make sure once the kittens start walking you offer wet food and within a week hard food


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Make sure once the kittens start walking you offer wet food and within a week hard food


And lots of goats milk!!

Bob


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The only time I've ever given goats milk was when a wild cat left a kitten in our bushes. He was about a week old and had to be bottle fed. I don't know if it would be good for them or not?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No milk needed , dont worry.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Milk not needed, lol but it sure is appreciated! I'm speaking for my poor cat who has still not forgiven me since we dried my doe up. Good Luck with your kittens!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey guys! Thanks for all your answers! 

She is an indoor cat. She is showing for sure! Very round and you can feel the kittens squirming around in there. She's licking her 'lady bits' all the time and I read that when they do that they should have kittens within 72 hours and she started this behavior yesterday. 

We tried making her a nestbox, but she wouldn't have anything to do with it. She just walks around meowing and yesterday just after I posted, she started rolling around on the ground like a lunatic. Don't know if that was just her, or if that's something to do with her being pregnant.

Her nipples do not seem to have enlarged since we took her in on December 13th-14th and they are not particularly pink either.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I know she is a recent stray, so it couldn't be helped. But after she gives birth, please do get her spayed. There may be low cost spay services if you look around, if you are short on cash. I am in an ultra rural area, but even we have a low cost spay/neuter service in the form of a mobile clinic that visits from time to time.

It may seem harsh, but I am an advocate of spaying cats even if they are pregnant. But she is so far along that the option is not really feasible anymore. There is such a huge cat overpopulation, that in my mind, it saves the kittens to be from inevitable misery since many many cats do not have homes. When I lived in Milwaukee, I maintained a feral cat colony (all cats were TNRed, *trapped*, *neutered*/spayed, vaccinated, microchipped, wormed, ear tipped, then *released*). I'd feed, water, and provide them outdoor shelter so they'd have comfortable lives. These cats were true ferals, not just lost/dumped pets. The benefit of TNR is that the sterilized cats prevent other cats from entering their territory, and since they can't reproduce, the numbers slowly decline. By the time I left, all the original ferals had died, from car hits mostly (I found them). Those who were sick with FeLV or FIV were euthanized. One developed a cancerous tumor, so he was put down, too, once he was recaught.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, yes! For sure. We are getting her spayed as soon as we can after she kits. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Once you notice her teats swelling , there's around the teat will fill out and form a small pouch . You'll see it , believe me.

She may be rolling on the carpet because she likes how it feels , lol
But some females do this , it's said it could be because the kits are moving alot .

If you showed her the nest you made for her , she one , may not like it , or two , she's not ready yet. Youll see her start to scratch around , possibly your closet or behind a couch or even inside the couch if she can get inside it. They like to have a secure closed in place ,so a box with paper or if you are going to be there when she kits ,you can use a towel so you can remove it easily after she has them , all you have to do is roll up the dirty one as you transfer the kits to the clean towel. But I was able to do this with my cat , not sure if your cat will even let you near them , so be very careful . You might have to wait till they all nurse well , and she may get up for a bit so that's your chance.
Or just wait till she gets up to eat . 
Don't forget , tie off the umbilical before you cut. Unless your going to let momma do everything , some do it like pros . But being young cat I presume ,she may need your help.
It sounds like you may have some time yet. But they do surprise you as well , so keep tabs on her an her activity 
Good luck .


----------

